# Anyone know where I can find a gauge cluster for 89 sentra (with tachometer)



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

I just need one cause the current cluster has no tachometer and the speedometer is brokez0r!


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

well i have one but the gas gauge and water temp mingth not work???


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

U can fix that with a trip to the JY and pickup a dash voltage regulator for about 10 bucks . i did the same thing about a month ago but its gong out again. this time ill spend the 40 bucks and get a new one. by the way token, fi u do find a cluster with a tach it wont just simply plug and play. you ll have to become the mad scientist and splice together. if u still want to do this , just go to the junkard and fnd a sentra sport coupe or a sentra gxe in which it comes standard in both.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

ya the dealer discountued it, and the one in my car now is two of three .... so if ya don'thave or find one let me know i'll let go for cheap....


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

you have a broken speedo cable.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

the voltage regulator...where is that? it wont cause the speedo to be off will it?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

it depends , theres is a piece that if lost will cause the speedo not to take the cable or something like that. can someone verify?


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Theres like a plastic spring loaded prong inside the end of the cable. Thats the part that breaks off. Mine was still stuck in the cluster when I removed it. Luckily I was on my way to the u-pull-it to get a new cluster ($15). The new cluster fixed the temp guage that always told me I was overheating and the feul guag stayed pegged until the last 3 gallons. Oh, and there's lots of broken speedo cables at the junkyard. Make sure yours has the plastic rod thing in the end.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey token, you still need a guage cluster w/ tach? if so let me know i'll look for one!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Anyone interested in a B11 cluster with Tach? 

http://www31.brinkster.com/myb11baby/B11Cluster.htm

Link above for pics. It's 100% functional and has 167017.4 miles on odometer. Can be rolled back manually. Has cut plugs. I also have the speedometer cable and pinion gear to fit this cluster.


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

Myetball, is that a direct bolt on for B12's same goes for the wiring. I pm'd you regarding this BTW.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm pretty sure it will work. Would still require some rewiring but it is more simple than the B12 w/tach swap.

Here's some pics. Tach wires are seperate from plugs, same for speed sensor and 30k mile switch.


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

Myetball, How much you selling this cluster for?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Make me an offer...figure shipping wouldn't be more than $10 so include that in the offer. I also have the speedometer pinion and speedometer cable. I'll include those so you know the speedo will read properly.


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

Myetball, Just sent you a PM regarding your cluster. Let me know what you think.

L8ers.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Sounds good to me. Cluster, Speedo Cable, and Speedometer Pinion. I'll PM with my address.


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

You got it, just got back from paypal. thx dood


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Got it...will send out the box tomorrow morning...post office by my work opens at 10:30...I'll be there first thing.


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

:banana: Yeehaaa. :jump: cant wait please send it to the Jersey local thanx again.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey guys, I hope I'm not too late with this but 7RIPP3R has a B12. The dash cluster pictured is from a B11. I hope 7RIPP3R has got a B11 too, because that cluster won't fit his B12.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

That's what they said about a '93 Infiniti J30 cluster in a B11  

Actually, can you be more specific? I was under the impression 7RIPP3R was looking for a project. I believe the actual mount holes are a little different but is there a major size difference?


----------



## Trefrog (Feb 8, 2003)

My local bone yard has the 89 sentra Xe cluster. I'm out there on Thursday to get me some "new" mirrors. I will get a price for you if you wish.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *Actually, can you be more specific? I was under the impression 7RIPP3R was looking for a project. I believe the actual mount holes are a little different but is there a major size difference? *


 The major difference is in the location of the speedo cable drive. The B11 has it in the center of the cluster. The B12 has it offset to the left side. The speedo cable connects differently too. Also I can't say for certain, [because I've never actually tried it] but there are probably many other differences as well. IMO you might as well get the right cluster, and then you'll only have to deal with the wiring and nothing else. Like I said, I'm sorry to intrude, but I was just trying to save 7RIPP3R from an unpleasant surprise.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Not a problem. I'm sending 7RIRR3R the speedo cable and pinion gear off the tranny as well as the cluster. 

If it works out, 7RIPP3R will have a unique B12.


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

hey guys  

little tired here since i just got in from work.  

I have seen another B11 cluster on ebay that was for sale and was really considering it but when i saw that it was being offered here with pinion and cable to boot soo i said lets git this a shot. 
and knowing that it's mounting holes are diffrent that from my B12. since it would not be a direct bolt on there might be some mods to that casing need to be done. And thanks for the note on the speedo location blownb310 i thought i could just transfer the cable from the cluster now to the B11 cluster. I have to do a bit more stratemagizing for this project. Now at first -- being a newb and all  -- i was thinking of choping the B12 cluster to get the internals out and drop in the ones from the B11 but that might not be such a swell idea. i think it would be better not to touch the original cluster till i figure out how the B11 would actually fit within the console. I figure a nice weekend at my cousin's garage might be an option. Aaahhh.. working on that car is my form of relaxation maybe even my zen thing. I think that this would be an interesting project and I want it to work... eventually heheh. 

wish me luck peeps!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

7RIPP3R said:


> *hey guys  wish me luck peeps!  *


 ***** Glad to hear you're up to the challenge.  I didn't know you were prepared to do this unlikely swap. You will be the only one with such a cluster in a B12. That's cool. And Myteball, thanks for helping out the early Sentra community.


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

Myetball - 

Still have not recieved the schema per your second PM the emails are somehow not going through.

I replied to your second and gave you another email addres as an option.

L8ers


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

*Link to Wiring Instructions*

Okay, try clicking HERE and see if you can get it this way.

Let me know.


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

Super! many thanks once again Myetball!


----------

